# [NWN] Planescape Dreamland DMed Game at NWCON, Players Wanted



## Arawen (Jan 25, 2005)

NWCON: 
Neverwinter Nights Pen & Paper Style 
Live DMed Gaming Convention

Chimera Gaming Presents at Neverwinter Connections:

*Planescape: Dreamland*

A One Shot DMed Roleplaying Game
January 29, 2005, 6-10pm EST (GMT-5)

*If you wish to play, see this info: http://www.neverwinterconnections.com/games/index.cfm/fuseaction/displaygame/id/17419.htm*
*To apply to play in this on-line D&D game, please register at Neverwinter Connections and submit a character. *

Module by Arawen, original story by Eric Noah

You must travel into the dreams of a young coma-bound boy whose dreamscape is growing into a full-fledged universe and find a way to return his soul to the real world.

Simon seems to be a typical eleven-year-old boy. He loves his mother, he plays outside and occasionally gets hurt, he attends a school run by a local church in his hometown of Castellar City, he has hopes, fears and dreams. And while some might see the deck as stacked against him -- he's got no father around, he and his mother are poor, he's rather small for his age -- he also has a number of things going for him: he's bright, mature, and has a vivid imagination. Simon's mother calls him a "deep one:" someone who is thoughtful, aware of what is going on around him, slow to anger, and very much in touch with his own feelings.

In the past year, Simon has noticed some changes in himself -- besides the usual growing-up changes. His dreams have begun to manifest themselves very vividly, almost taking on a life of their own. They've grown clearer, easier to remember, and are filled with rich colors and detail. And they've grown longer, too, some seeming to last from the first moment of sleep until his mother roused him in the morning. It wasn't too long before Simon was convinced that his dreamworld was as real as the world of the awake.

Not that all of the dreams were good ones, though -- far from it. Many of his dreams featured horrid monsters, or twisted and brutal parodies of his mother or schoolmates. But for every nightmare, it seemed, Simon was also blessed with a good dream: a re-enactment of a faerie story he'd heard from a bard, or a fantasy in which the normally frail Simon was a robust knight in polished mail.

Many of his dreams -- good and bad -- featured his father, who died when Simon was nine. The boy still has clear memories of his father strapping on a sword and kissing his mother good-bye; that was the last time anyone saw him. Simon's mother insisted he was killed in a war or crusade of some sort, but Simon occasionally wondered if he hadn't just left them. In dreamland, Simon's dad played many roles: sometimes his father was a gigantic hero; other times he was a nasty, cruel tyrant; and in still others, he was an animate rotting corpse.

While Simon was a little afraid of his new vivid dreams, he was also intrigued. And in order to continue his nightly adventures, he felt it necessary to keep this new dimension of his life a secret from his mother.

Two weeks ago, Simon's mother noticed it was becoming harder and harder to get Simon awake and ready for classes. For the next week, Simon spent the better part of each day in a daze, unable to pay attention to folk around him, barely able to eat. Then one morning last week, Simon's mother was unable to wake him. She contacted clerics and doctors from her town, but to no avail. No one could rouse him or explain why he slept.

Just as she began to despair of any cure, Azir, a mentalist from a nearby city came to call, at the request of a colleague in town. After a few hours in a deep trance, he was certain that Simon was trapped in his dreamworld and needed a guide to rescue him. If, the mentalist explained, they could find someone brave enough to enter a boy's dreams, Azir himself would provide the gateway between Simon's dreamworld and reality.

You are close friends of Keryn. When you learn of his illness you proceed to his home to investigate, and the adventure begins.

Kerynn, Simon's mother, is a tall blond woman who looks older than she probably is. Her eyes are bloodshot and weary-looking. As she leads you out of the cold night air into the small, clean house, she turns to you. "I'm pleased you agreed to help us. I can't say I've much hope, though. So many others have tried and failed. You, and Azir, are my last chance . . . Simon's last chance."

Neverwinter Nights Computer Game + both Expansions, Community Expansion Pack, and haks are required. 

About Chimera Gaming:
http://castellar.roguepenguin.com/chimera_index.htm


----------



## Arawen (Jan 25, 2005)

*Why try a live, unscripted DMed NWN game?*

Why try a live, unscripted DMed Neverwinter Nights (NWN) game? 

In my first DMed campaign experience as a player, I was awed by how my fellow players and DM brought the game alive. Each character had personality, goals and fears that very much influenced the story. The world responded to our every action whether from throwing a torch to create light or set a fire, to ways in which we interacted with NPCs. It was as good roleplaying and team combat as any pen and paper D&D I'd played or DMed--and very much a revelation to me about what this NWN medium can do. 

The video game medium brings the powers of visual, auditory and computer game dynamics to story-telling in a way that can be both exhilirating and moving at its best. The setting allows DMs to evoke atmosphere in ways very different from pen and paper RPGs, while the DM Client enables the game to be much more responsive than the automated NWN engine could ever anticipate. 

Arawen


----------



## Arawen (Jan 25, 2005)

*DM Style*

DM Style 

I have played RPGs for over twenty years as both a DM and player. At this point, the story telling aspect interests me most. For me, a NWN mod is like a jazz score, just a beginning. 

As a DM, I encourage imaginative play in the spirit of pen and paper D&D. Thinking outside the NWN engine is encouraged and players help shape the story. 

My games focus on roleplaying in an immersive atmosphere. PCs matter as people and can do almost anything they can imagine in character, though logical consquences will follow. They are protagonists of a heroic fantasy rather than stat-builders. Players can expect a mix of unscripted NPC interaction, exploration, tactical combat, descriptive narration, and puzzles in my games. In line with the idea of PCs as people, I like to work PCs' stories and motives into my games when I can.


----------



## Arawen (Jan 25, 2005)

*Screenshots*

Screenshots from my Dreamland NWN Module: 

http://castellar.roguepenguin.com/dreamland.htm 

Arawen


----------

